
Making Games the Hacker Way - Tonc GBA - felipebueno
http://www.coranac.com/tonc/text/toc.htm
======
felipebueno
I realized it's time to learn how a computer really works. I actually know how
they work in theory but now I want get my hands dirty working close to
hardware. And, because I love games, love making games and love the GBA, I
haven't found better way to do that. =)

